# Rikon Fence Upgrade



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a green Rikon 10 inch bandsaw which I like. The problem I have run into is the fence is not very good. Does anybody know of a replacement fence for this small bandsaw? Did I say I really like this little bandsaw. It fits so nice in my small shop and does what I need basically. I just need a better fence. I want to start cutting tenons on the bandsaw but I need a fence I don’t have to clamp every time I want to use it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lee I can't help with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be able to give you advice.


----------



## JimBroyles (May 9, 2014)

coxhaus said:


> I have a green Rikon 10 inch bandsaw which I like. The problem I have run into is the fence is not very good. Does anybody know of a replacement fence for this small bandsaw? Did I say I really like this little bandsaw. It fits so nice in my small shop and does what I need basically. I just need a better fence. I want to start cutting tenons on the bandsaw but I need a fence I don’t have to clamp every time I want to use it.


Lee, I have the same saw and also hate the fence. I now use the Carter Magfence II with the UHMW sacrificial fence-- it works great. Check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilAWl6NSZj4


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Kreg fence that I think will work on that size as well. I'd contact the maker. A lot of people seem to like that magnetic fence, mine adds a rail to the front edge of the table.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I went to woodcraft and they had both of the fences mentioned above. The mag fence seems like it will take quite a bit of adjusting to cut tenons but it would probably work. It would be better than having to clamp my fence every time.

I like the way the Kreg fence works as it works parallel to the blade once setup. I think it would be faster than the mag fence. It is a little big for this small bandsaw though. I think with a piece of angle iron I could make it work. The screws out of the cast iron top on the Rikon 10 inch point down instead of horizontal. The side of the Rikon top is a little thin to drill into for the size of the bolts in the Kreg fence. I think it was made for a large top.


----------

